# I need some roof racks for my surfboard!



## LongGoat (Mar 22, 2006)

i just got my GTO. I want to know if anyone can help me with the roof rack situation. Thule Australia makes a kit for the Monaro, but Thule America claims there is no such thing. If you can help me out i would greatly appreciate it. 
Thanks!


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Buy it from Thule Australia! :seeya:


----------



## LongGoat (Mar 22, 2006)

has anyone on here done that before? are they indeed identical roof lines? Thanks again


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

LongGoat said:


> i just got my GTO. I want to know if anyone can help me with the roof rack situation. Thule Australia makes a kit for the Monaro, but Thule America claims there is no such thing. If you can help me out i would greatly appreciate it.
> Thanks!


I have a Thule rack for my bike, and thought about taking it from the Saturn Wagon and putting it on the GTO. The bike shop indicated that it wouldn't be a problem. Couldn't bare to put the rack on the GTO though and kept it on the wagon. If I get to the bike shop this weekend, I will PM you with the part numbers.


----------



## LongGoat (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks alot i appreciate it


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

Make sure you mount that surfboard from nose to tail instead of sideways or we may have to look up to see you.


----------



## novacoke (Mar 11, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## DetroitGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank god there's a roof rack for the GTO. I'm going to be purchasing a used GTO this summer and it needed to hold at least a 7,4 plus my girlfriend and I. I need a vehicle that can haul things, plus it needed to be RWD, but the Magnum and 300 just didn't do it for me. I'm really forward to the new GTO. 

How hard is it to install the roof racks on the GTO?


----------



## Jondster (Dec 28, 2004)

Easier than folding down the rear seat


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

i just saw the Thude racks, although good, check out "Rola" roof racks from Aust, they conform to the shape of ya car. My ols man had a pair of them on his Holden SS Commadore.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Beleive it or not, I bought a Bell roof rack that was held on by 4 suction cups on each corner and straps that go through the door. I got it from Pep Boys when I was in FL. It holds up to 100 lbs and is made of aluminum. It disassembles and stuffs into a nice little bag. Bought a Thule roof top carrier (cloth style) and put some stuff in it. Other than the straps that go through the top of the roof, couldn't tell it was there. Except for the extra wind noise.

I'll take pics when I get home if you'd like. Both rack and carrier were $125 with tax, $55 for rack and $65 for Thule bag.


----------

